# ALIENS - with picture proof



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

This thing was trying to speak to me in its native body motion dance. No comprendo? It weaved and bobbed as it moved. I have seen these before, but really don't know _ exactly _what it is. It is similar to a praying mantis, it has wings, but this sucker is about 6" long. I was really hoping to mine its intelligence for the power source used in the mother ship, but alas, I couldn't understand the language.
What is it?  This thing is literally longer than a standard pen.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 9, 2012)

uncle stan always was the sorta quiet type....do not take offense, just dont ask him to regale you with his "the last time I was on Kelbus 4" stories....he just goes on, and on, and on...


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> uncle stan always was the sorta quiet type..


 
But he appears to be a heck of a dancer.  He's gotz the moves.


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2012)

If it turns out to be a female and she proposes marriage....run away!


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

fossil said:


> If it turns out to be a female and she proposes marriage....run away!


EEEkkkkk!


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been finding some pretty big ones this year, maybe it's something to do with the dry weather we're having.


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

Using my google-fu it does appear to be a praying mantis, but I don't think I have ever seen a specimen of this size.  It took me by surprise.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 9, 2012)

catch it and feed it crickets. pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome critters- and beneficial. I once got egg pods from them by mail order. Kinda neat


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Awesome critters- and beneficial. I once got egg pods from them by mail order. Kinda neat


 
Is this for some sort of ritual omelet, or something??

That had to be one of the strangest tasting omelets, ever.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 9, 2012)

Their eggs taste a little like spotted owl egg. You know,just a hint of manatee


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Their eggs taste a little like spotted owl egg. You know,just a hint of manatee


 
Mmmmm...fried in baby seal oil.  Yummy.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 9, 2012)

You have to watch those when the get big.  They will eat your humming birds and honey bees.  I will catch the bigger ones to get them away from my feeders.


----------



## lukem (Aug 9, 2012)

Has it requested to be taken to your leader?


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

lukem said:


> Has it requested to be taken to your leader?


Yes, but when I told it that my leader was Andrew Zimmern he fled quickly.


----------



## lukem (Aug 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> Yes, but when I told it that my leader was Andrew Zimmern he fled quickly.


 
With that intelligence, they must posses vastly superior technology.  You should flee as well.


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

lukem said:


> With that intelligence, they must posses vastly superior technology. You should flee as well.


 We are now friends.  No harm shall come of this.


----------



## lukem (Aug 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> We are now friends. No harm shall come of this.


 
That's what he wants you to think.  Before you know it he'll give your people some form of alien smallpox and then steal your land.  Watch your back.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> We are now friends. No harm shall come of this.


 
when they say "friend" they mean "appetizer"....the mantis have a strange and colorful culture....a bit on the macabre side though.


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> when they say "friend" they mean "appetizer"....the mantis have a strange and colorful culture....a bit on the macabre side though.


 
I hear that the mothership is currently hovering over Indiana.


----------



## lukem (Aug 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> I hear that the mothership is currently hovering over Indiana.


 
yeah...they were looking for direction back to Iowa....head north until you see a big lake...then hang a left.  They were all wearing bibs, strangely enough.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 9, 2012)

What a freak show you guys are.... all over a praying friggin mantis....and AP is eating the eggs...


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG, they've gotten to her. Where's Mr. Gamma? You ate him, I just know it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 9, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Awesome critters- and beneficial. I once got egg pods from them by mail order. Kinda neat


 
They say you'll never see the hatch. However, we once got some eggs too and I tied them onto a young cherry tree. One day headed out to get the mail I walked past the tree and was amazed. There were hundreds of those little critters going down the tree and onto the ground. It was an amazing thing to see but when I came back past the tree an hour later they were all gone. Have to be quick.

As for the pictures and the 6" long, I'm not sure I've ever seen one that long but that still has to be the mantis.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 9, 2012)

I found this walking stick at work this week.  Crappy cell pic.  I usually find a few there every summer. Pretty remarkable how they have adapted to blend in.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 10, 2012)

Jags said:


> Mmmmm...fried in baby seal oil. Yummy.


 
Ah . . . but think of the poor baby polar bears who had to go to bed hungry because you were frying up the praying mantis eggs in an omelet in the baby seal oil. Next time use right whale oil . . .


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm wearing my tin foil hat so the aliens won't use their mind control on me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 10, 2012)

Too late . . . the alien queen is telling me I should split my wood vertically, not horizontally. Must resist . . .


----------



## milleo (Aug 10, 2012)

Jags said:


> This thing was trying to speak to me in its native body motion dance. No comprendo? It weaved and bobbed as it moved. I have seen these before, but really don't know _ exactly _what it is. It is similar to a praying mantis, it has wings, but this sucker is about 6" long. I was really hoping to mine its intelligence for the power source used in the mother ship, but alas, I couldn't understand the language.
> What is it? This thing is literally longer than a standard pen.
> View attachment 71636
> View attachment 71637


Thats one of them goverment drones.....BEWARE......


----------



## gzecc (Aug 11, 2012)

Jags said:


> This thing was trying to speak to me in its native body motion dance. No comprendo? It weaved and bobbed as it moved. I have seen these before, but really don't know _exactly _what it is. It is similar to a praying mantis, it has wings, but this sucker is about 6" long. I was really hoping to mine its intelligence for the power source used in the mother ship, but alas, I couldn't understand the language.
> What is it? This thing is literally longer than a standard pen.
> View attachment 71636
> View attachment 71637


 As alien as it appears we do share a similar design of a central body, 4 limbs and a head with it!


----------



## WES999 (Aug 11, 2012)

Did he give you a book? " To Serve Man"


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 13, 2012)

Dobsonfly







Had one of these pay me a visit in the garage one night.  Holy hell that was one mean looking bug.... 4.5" long too.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 14, 2012)

They always seem to land out in the middle of nowhere. How come there are never alien sightings in The Bronx?


----------



## Panhandler (Aug 14, 2012)

Non native species.


----------



## Panhandler (Aug 14, 2012)

I should have said that along with earthworms, those praying mantis' ARE aliens.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2012)

The scary thing is they out number us by the quintillions. We are just guests on their planet.

definitely alien 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 and don't even ask about this guy


----------



## Panhandler (Aug 18, 2012)

WES999 said:


> Did he give you a book? " To Serve Man"


 
Fantastic episode!


----------

